# Who supplies D-T-G printers in the UK?



## mikiec (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm possibly looking at getting a DTG (the type of printer, not the brand) printer and I've not had any look in finding dealers in the UK.

I'm looking at something that would be portable as I'd like to take it exhibitions, fairs. etc. Also, I'd need to be able to lease the equipment.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try these threads: 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t14499.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t11767.html


----------



## janger (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi,

As far as i know company GS in Nottingham is supplying the Brother GT 541, which is an amazing machine, please contact them at ++44 115 844 8 000 and ask for Norman, ha can give you all the details,

Janger


----------



## joke-art (Feb 25, 2008)

I have just ordered some DTG t-shirts from a guy in Swindon. But I was wondering which printer is best?

The Kiosk HM1 or the Brother GT541?

I was told by a company that they use the Brother GT541, but it does not do white. But I have seen a video of the machine printing white?

John


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I know of a dealer near Southport, but can't find the details right now. Maybe a trip to Printwear & Promo Exhib next week would be a good time to get a good deal.

Lee


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

John the Brother does not print on dark garments (the shirt can not be darker than the text or graphic you want to print) while the HM1 has the ability to print on dark garments. If you don't need dark garments I would pick by price as they both should have good prints.


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

I know this place isn't in the UK. but at the price i was quoted..

Also love the way they addressed me.. lol


_Dear excellency,​ We are doing a further sales promotion now. This promotion policy is only for the *customers who buy for the first time*.  If you buy products from us for the first time, its price will be *taken 35% off*. Our goal is to let our customers to know and experience our product as soon as possible. ​ As you know, this business is really new. Many customers have not any experience before seeing it. It gives chances for the swindlers, who claim they have the printer with all the functions as the customers’ requests, but actually, when the customers paid and got the printer, the reality is completely different. It’s a swindle. We are the founder of this business, and invested much to develop this market, have got 70 items patents and four PCT world patent, CE certificate and ROHS, you can check their reality from http://ep.espacenet.com/advancedSearch?locale=en_EP and our patents number which have been publicated on it is listed below. In order to let customers test printers themselves, we decided to take the most favorable promotion for customers. So, from now on, all the sample orders are taking *35%* off. ​ For the t-shirt printer, its price now for you is*1700X65%=1105USD.*​ If you have the intention to experience our products, don't hesitate to let us know. ​ Best regards,​_
_ Vivian
*QINGDAO SPEAKING GIFTS CO. LTD.*
Tel:+86 532 86673825 Fax: +86 532 86673828
Email: 
_



I have a picute of it somewhere with pictures of the printed shirts.. even the white T's apparently need the pre coat. they never answed my question about black shirts...


----------



## windwardapparel (Nov 28, 2007)

Bula from Fiji,
We have been dealing with AZON which is Europe based.
Try www. azonprinter.com and see what they have.
Good Luck.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

get yourself along to the Printwear and Promotion show in birmingham this Sunday-tuesday, there should be some DTG people there


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

apparently hardly any of the retailers like express or target are going to be there : /


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

I have been told there will be a Texjet there, from looking at the list on ther printwear page i would also expect to see the DTG kiosk there and as there is a seminar by Sawgrass.. something from them


----------



## joke-art (Feb 25, 2008)

At the minute I can't afford to buy one. Just looking at the minute. I want someone local to do my printing if possible so that I don't have to buy one right now. If my t-shirts design sell well then I would get one sooner rather than later.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

joke-art said:


> At the minute I can't afford to buy one. Just looking at the minute. I want someone local to do my printing if possible so that I don't have to buy one right now. If my t-shirts design sell well then I would get one sooner rather than later.


The printshop behind debenhams in northampton has a Tjet printer


----------



## joke-art (Feb 25, 2008)

Titchimp said:


> The printshop behind debenhams in northampton has a Tjet printer


Do they. They never used to. I will call them later. The T-Jet must be popular. As someone else in Northampton has the same one.

Thanks

John


----------



## joke-art (Feb 25, 2008)

Titchimp said:


> The printshop behind debenhams in northampton has a Tjet printer


I have just realised that company is the one I called yesterday. There a bit out of my league price wise. It would ok if I was getting stuff made for myself. But to sell on, its too much.

John


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh right, yeah well they seemed to require a 7 day waiting time when i went which wouldnt have been good for me either. I spoke to the guy at Embroid me (next to yates) he said hes getting a brother possibly


----------



## joke-art (Feb 25, 2008)

Titchimp said:


> Oh right, yeah well they seemed to require a 7 day waiting time when i went which wouldnt have been good for me either. I spoke to the guy at Embroid me (next to yates) he said hes getting a brother possibly


I will call them then. If he gets lots of calls, he might get one sooner! 

John


----------



## joke-art (Feb 25, 2008)

I have started looking into getting my own DTG printer. As quote I am getting are way too much. I wouldn't be able to sell them.


----------



## podge (Sep 4, 2007)

These guys sell the DTG Kiosk
Home


----------



## joke-art (Feb 25, 2008)

podge said:


> These guys sell the DTG Kiosk
> Home


Thats the guys I am dealing with. 

John


----------



## joke-art (Feb 25, 2008)

Just got my first 6 t-shirts back. They are no good. No white under base on any of the coloured t-shirts (black and blue).

So I will have to go with the guy locally and pay more. Thats until I get my own printer.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Where did you order them from?


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

ok just got back from the Printwear and promotions Exhibition yesterday and saw 5 DGT machines there where i think 6 but only saw the last 1 as i was going home.here is what I found hope it will help you
1. this was called DGT digital and was Kiosk, it was a neat machine,printing white and col's on black.Finished results very good, they said the white clogging problem was solved,(??)but not how,they suggested that very regular cleaning was the answer. the company name is YES @yesltd.co.uk price was about £9k for a white print or £10 sorry forgot to writ this 1 down 
2. (my favourite) was AnaJet.sold by Midwest.I watched this print the white then the col very fancy design then he gave me the shirt to wash test it did the same pattern onto a white shirt and gave me this also.He then asked me if I had mu own pic so he could print that to show me what it would look like, silly me didn't have 1 so he gave me his e-mail so i can send it to him and he will print it out on Black.This machine was very fast about 2 mins to print on the black,"How have you got rid of clogging I asked"? his reply was that they have sealed ink units, when these inks go into machine a needle pieces them like a hypodermic needle keeping the air away from the ink, so therefore it keeps better as the air doesn't get to the ink till its at the end of nozzle.the machine looks more compact.It still uses an Epson engine but they have somehow managed to bypass Epson to do this ink systemworks out 40p for a full col on white and x3 for full col on black.Costs £7.5k. the machine's made in USA but as the £ is so strong against the $ atm we are getting it at a good price,he's not sure how long that will last they can be contacted by - Midwest UK - HAPPY Commercial Embroidery Machines
3. T.Jet these where selling through IGS, nice print same reply as the Kiosk when asked about the white clogging problem sorry forgot to price this 1 as well  but can be contacted on www.innovativegarmentssolutions.co.uk
4. last but not least was the Advantage, some of you will know they bought out a machine that said was going to be the 1st to print white on black sadly after only a few mths they took it off the market,however when asked the guy said they where solving the problems and it should be back on the market in a few mths ,(we will wait and see)The price of their machine was £8.700 for a start up kit,when the machine comes out to do white on black it will be the same price as the upgrade will be free  they can be contacted on Barudan
5. was a Brother he gave me a nice t-shirt of an easter bunny but as yet they don't print white on black there machine was £13k when i asked before last yr.


now as to after service as I live in the Isle of Man i felt this was very important to me so marks out of 10 where given,however if u r living in England you might like to ask for your selves.
1 got 5
2 got 10
3 got 9
4 i didn't ask as he didn't do white yet
All the machines printed the full col's on white very nicely,all used the Epson engines all except Anajet had the similar ink system.
Now the only thing that I found was a slight draw back for me was the pre-treating of the Dk shirts  I was near as they did 1 and i was nearly on the floor,was light headed for about 20mins and as asmatic got a bit chesty so keep this in mind if you are thinking about getting these kind of printer's,We can get round it by getting some one else to do the pre-treating as the can be done in bulk then stored,they don't have to be done as you go make sure its done outside,or in a well vented room.
well hope this has been of some help to you all going to ask our American friends to see if they have any comments on the AnaJet yet as i think its a new 1 so don't know if anyone has 1 yet that read the forum's.Here's hoping 

ps forgot to say they all say that the machines should be cleaned once a day,however the AnaJet said as long as u run 1 shirt through it should be ok, you acn program when you want to clean it,or just swap the ink for cleaning fluid and tell it to clean my kinda machine doing it all by itselfhehe the other's may do the same thing but it liked the guy who said that


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Denise your a star!

The anajet sounds pretty promising (esp the price) do you know what inks they use on the anajet? 

IM sure if you wear a facemask you wont have so many problems with the pre-treatment?


----------



## mikiec (Aug 2, 2006)

I went on Monday and I saw a few machines but none of them actually running. There were three different models of the DTG-Kiosk machines.. the cheapest where the platen moves under the inkjet, next was where the printer moves over the platen and the third consisted of two inkjet printers which move over the platen, the first printing the white, and the other printing the colours. Obviously this was the most expensive setup and also the quickest way to print on darks.

The guy kept apologising for the print quality as it was the samples they'd run at the start of the day and they hadn't been sealed, but they were still pretty amazing prints.

He showed me the pre-treatment and I didn't notice any particular smells or issues with it, but maybe the aircon was blowing the spray away from me. 

The rep said that you can go to their showroom and they'll give you virtually all the training for free even before you decide to buy, as they get a lot of screen-printers who buy these and expect to be able to just press a button and get a perfect print, but there's a lot more to it than that.

For me personally, I think DTG is too expensive at the moment, and screen-printed transfers will give me the flexibility I need to take my business forward. So I'll be putting my screen-printing kit on ebay and getting a heat-press soon.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

Titchimp said:


> Thanks Denise your a star!
> 
> The anajet sounds pretty promising (esp the price) do you know what inks they use on the anajet?
> 
> IM sure if you wear a facemask you wont have so many problems with the pre-treatment?


 here are the stats
Printhead tech Piezo-electric drop-on-demand inkjet
printing table ize 12.5x16 (31.75cmx40.64cm)
Garment thickness adjustment up to 6"(1.52cm)
Printer size WxLxH/wieght 30.3"x32.3"x15" approx 72lb(33kg)
Ink Type Water-based Pigment ink
Ink cols $cols(CMYK)+whiteinks
number of channels 8 channels,180 nozzelsper channel,total of 1,440 nozzles
Printer Resolution 720dpi x 720dpi
Printer software windowsxp platform,anaprint driver program proveded with printer,RIP programfor black garment printing is optional.
Printer sustratea 100%cotton,Cotton blends,others.
power consumption 65VA(average active), 15VA(idling)
Power supply AC115V 50/60Hz(US), AC220V 50Hz (europe and other)

Hope this helps


----------



## Nat Watson (Feb 2, 2008)

We've got the T-jet blazer pro.
It does 3 shirts at once, really good quality too.
UK supplier is Innovative Garment Solutions 

Or contact me if you have any questions


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

corpseguy said:


> I know this place isn't in the UK. but at the price i was quoted..
> 
> Also love the way they addressed me.. lol
> 
> I have a picute of it somewhere with pictures of the printed shirts.. even the white T's apparently need the pre coat. they never answed my question about black shirts...


Did you ever take this any further? I've been chatting to Coco at the same firm and am seriously considering ordering one of these machines. To be sure it's the only one remotely within my price range right now! They do do a model for dark shirts now, UN-TS-M04 can print on light and dark t-shirts according to her.

I really want to find someone who has one of these machines - I'll happily pay for a sample done on one!


----------



## natsclem (Feb 21, 2008)

HeathenPeddler said:


> Did you ever take this any further? I've been chatting to Coco at the same firm and am seriously considering ordering one of these machines. To be sure it's the only one remotely within my price range right now! They do do a model for dark shirts now, UN-TS-M04 can print on light and dark t-shirts according to her.
> 
> I really want to find someone who has one of these machines - I'll happily pay for a sample done on one!


I'm in the philippines. I had a chat with coco of unique company in china. she said that she can ship samples of materials printed using UN-TS-M04 all free of charge except the cost of shipping. 

I'm planning to buy a unit or two but I want to see first the quality of the print.


----------



## joke-art (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone of know any companies that would buy vector designs, so they can print there own?

I am thinking of selling my designs, and let someone with a DTG printer use them for what ever they want.

John


----------



## REY (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hello
I saw this machine as well, have you got any samples from China?
Tkx
Rey
*


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

the machine is rubbish dont waste your money.


----------



## REY (Jun 28, 2008)

*Thank you
which type of dtg printer not too expensive do you recomend?
I've seen so many...
Cheers
Rey
*


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

the DIY dtg of course!  currently i have a cmyk only wide format 1160, next on the list is a 1900 to replace my broken 1800. If you dont fancy the diy there arent many cheaper options out there, i have only ever heard bad things about the china own brand dtg printers, you could go the refurbished/used route maybe?


----------



## REY (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks
DiY you mean an Epson printer 1800 and Sub Ink?
and heat press?
Thank you again


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

they are epson printers but not sublimation i mean actualy buidling your own, HUGE thread here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t32499.html


----------



## ianhbennett (Jun 22, 2009)

There is a new one called Rainbow being launched by IGS, you can see it at Rainbow T-Shirt Printer - myt-jet.co.uk, don't know how soon they will be available in the UK, but all the reports I've heard say it is a good machine.


----------



## Kinky Newt (Apr 6, 2009)

Just an update for anyone looking for Anajet Sprint suppliers in th UK you might want to try this site:

The UK's No 1 Supplier of the AnaJet Sprint T-Shirt Printer - AnaJet Printer

Cheers
__________________
Nick anajetprinter


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

Kinky Newt said:


> Just an update for anyone looking for Anajet Sprint suppliers in th UK you might want to try this site:
> 
> The UK's No 1 Supplier of the AnaJet Sprint T-Shirt Printer - AnaJet Printer
> 
> ...


thnx for thread I saw this in action at the Print&Promotion ex and its so much better now then 2yrs ago and I loved it then lol just wish I had the money and space to put 1


----------

